# My Story



## poorlygirl93 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi guys, basically I have suffered from a mixture of symptoms for the past 5 years. Im only 19 now so it feels like a lifetime to me!. It started through eating certain foods in my early years and has nowoprogressed to severely affecting my life. I explained my symptoms to my doctor who then diagnosed me with IBS. He gave me omeprozole, buscopan, mebeveine and lopermide. I used them all as directed and still no joy. The symptoms I generally get are..
. Severe abdominal pain to the point of screaming
. Bloating after meals
. Constipation
. Wind
. Severe urge to go to the toilet in contraction like pain which then goes after going to the toilet.
. diarrhea every morning
. Constantly tired
. Squeaking sounds from my stomach
. All symptoms get 80% worse while on a period

I have been for a colonoscapy and it was all clear. I need help so badly it's affecting my work life and my relationship. Can anybody relate to me and maybe had another diagnosis?

Thanks for reading guys and don't worry we are all be in it together!


----------

